# ID this sneaky snail please



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

I purchased some java moss and lava fern from my LFS and later noticed I had at least 10 of these tiny snails snooping around my tank. This was about a month ago. Since then, every time I see them I would remove them from the tank and kill them (didn't want them to escape the trash and invade my neighborhood). Now I think I'm down to 3 or so. I'm letting those survive for the time being.

Anyone know what kind of snails these are? (And since I can't seem to get either the attachment or insert image to work, here's a link to the photo...)

http://manthalynn.blogspot.com/2008/10/hitchhiking-snails.html

Thanks!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Apears to be a malaysian Trumpet Snail. Great for planted tanks. They will not eat plants, and stay mostly in the substraight during the day stirring it up like an earthworm in the garden. Coming out in the evening to clean algea.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have thousands of them in my tank. Only problem I have with them is the tiny babies getting into the filter and ruining the impeler.
Mine keep the sand stirred up very well, sometimes the sand looks like it's alive.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Only problem with MTS is that they have the potential to breed to epidemic proportions in a tank where there are plenty of nutrients or an overfed tank. Feed sparingly and keep up with your water changes and substrate cleaning.
That one is definitely a light-colored MTS


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Buggy said:


> I have thousands of them in my tank. Only problem I have with them is the tiny babies getting into the filter and ruining the impeler.
> Mine keep the sand stirred up very well, sometimes the sand looks like it's alive.


i've been looking for some of these. can you send me some? i'll pay for shipping and handling and whatever supplies needed.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

If you can pay shipping and tell me how to do it, you are welcome to all I can dig out.
PM me with info.


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Buggy said:


> If you can pay shipping and tell me how to do it, you are welcome to all I can dig out.
> PM me with info.


That's why I love this forum! Who needs to buy some if a friend online already has way more than they need!

Thanks for the ID! Guess I got lucky because I was planning on buying some once I get my substrate in. I would like them to help aerate the soil to avoid toxic pockets.

What size are they when they start breeding? Because I don't have any larger than 1/2 the size of a pea or less. But I seem to keep finding them. Perhaps they've just hidden...


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

Those snails are weird. I had a ton of them in one my tanks that I ended about 5 years ago. I kept the gravel though and put it in a bucket. And just last month, I cleaned the gravel thoroughly and then put it in my new tank. A day later, before I put anything else in, I see a snail! It was a new tank, and nothing old was put in it except the gravel, which was sitting in a bucket out in my garage for 5 years, and somehow a snail found it's way in my aquarium! I never knew a snail can somehow find it's way through life like that. No wonder they are everywhere!


----------

